#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Pppoe mikrotik deslogando pessoas aleatoriamente

## edmilson2709

Olá a todos do fórum, criei este novo tópico pois o outro entraram em um assunto completamente diferente do que foi apresentado tendo um tópico sem rumo, decidi fecha-lo por motivos óbvios. Bem, é o seguinte, estou com um "pepino" em minha rede. Irei apresentar a faca e o queijo logo abaixo:

Problema: Os usuários do meu PPPOE deslogam em locais aleatórios em qualquer horário do dia sem ter nenhum tipo de aviso, por exemplo, está tudo funcionando agora na casa de CLIENTE, do nada para tudo lá, na casa de CLIENTE2 que é vizinho do primeiro individuo continua com internet e ele aparece logado e funcionando. No WIFI ocorre o mesmo(somente em 2 AP's enquanto os outros funcionam 2 funcionam normalmente). Ocorre também do PPPOE cair para 100 pessoas de uma direção mas algumas desta mesma direção continuam logados no PPPOE. O erro que ocorre é <pppoe-FULANO>: terminating... -peer is not responding, logo em seguida ele é deslogado e reloga após um curto periodo de tempo. Algumas vezes também ocorre o seguinte erro: PPPoE connection from (MAC) was already active - closing previous one.

Topologia: CCR 1009, nela está configurada uma bridge com todas as portas, nesta bridge utilizo HOTSPOT e PPPOE juntos, mudando somente o POOL de ambos os protocolos, sendo HOTSPOT 192.168.10.X à 192.168.11.254 e PPPOE 192.168.12.X à 192.168.13.254. Tenho cerca de 245 usuários nela com velocidades mistas, de 2MB até 8MB. Desta RB está saindo um cabo que leva para cerca de 90% da rede a internet em ambos protocolos (HOTSPOT e PPPOE). De um tempo para cá migrei toda a rede para PPPOE devido a problema com alguns clientes digamos, "reinões", que colocam o famigerado cabinho na porta LAN de seu roteador deixando assim a rede com DHCP e para evitar tal problema, preferi mudar para PPPOE pois soube que neste protocolo não acontece isto, dito e feito, fui aos poucos passando de casa em casa e mudei tudo por assim dizer, restando cerca de 11 no HOTSPOT.

Informações adicionais: até um tempo atrás, mudei a rede principal para GIGABIT, trocando switch's, cabos e caixas até onde ocorre a divisa entre 4 direções, 1 para outro bairro, outra para uma grota, e os outros 2 para outros bairros. Não subdividi a rede por conta da distancia entre tais pontos já que não moro em um ponto estratégico por assim dizer. Proximo da onde eu moro tenho alguns poucos clientes, cerca de 9 e estes 9 pegam bem dizer diretamente da RB e não ocorre este problema neles, pelo menos não que eu tenha percebido.

Tentativas de solucionamento: meu chefe diz que pode ser configuração, já mexi de cima abaixo, para esquerda e para direita na aba de PPP, mudei MTU, MRU, KEEP ALIVE TIMEOUT porém sem sucesso. Continuou o mesmo problema. Chegamos até mesmo a trocar a RB, que antes era uma 1100AHX2 colocamos a CCR1009 e mesmo assim nada. Já atualizei também o MK da mesma para a mais recente, 6.35.2, problema persiste ...

Sugestões?  :Questionmark:

----------


## JhoniVaz

semana passada na rede de um amigo começou dar isso tbm, só que é wireless, ubnt, foi feita a att pra 5.6.5, resolveu voltando fazendo um downgrade na rocket

----------


## 1929

Edmilson, não é que o tópico tenha mudado de rumo... fui revisar e o assunto continuou o mesmo, "desconexão de pppoe".
O que aconteceu é que mais pessoas entraram relatando o mesmo problema... Para você ver, o assunto é mais comum do que se pensa..

E como sempre as "dicas" aparecem de todo lado...

Eu me reportei lá a uma questão interessante. No seu caso está acontecendo com rede cabeada.... isto já elimina as "dicas" relacionadas com wireless e comprova que o problema é mais abrangente...
Com isso eu penso que seja somente dentro do servidor pppoe mas não configuração, pois o problema ocorre de forma aleatória... Se fosse configuração do servidor pppoe como explicar que num cliente desconecta e no vizinho que está no mesmo cabo não desconecta?

No nosso caso quem configurou o PPPoe foi uma pessoa experiente em Mikrotik acostumada a dar suporte pelo país inteiro. 
Quando surgiu o problema daí começou a novela.. troca a versão, estabiliza a rede wireless, muda MTU etc etc... e eu aqui desconfiado que o problema é de desenvolvimento do sistema. Mas quem sou eu para afirmar isso. 

"Yo no creo em brujas, pero que las hay, las hay"

Alguma coisa está fazendo o servidor pppoe falhar... deixando ele instável... Parece que falta "robustez" ao serviço... 

Por isso como você destacou no final do tópico, SUGESTÔES? Elas virão e vai dar muita controvérsia ainda. No forum da Mikrotik a situação é a mesma pelo mundo inteiro.

----------


## 06andre07

Veja se a licença mikrotik suporta a quantidade de tuneis pppoe que tem conectados.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

vamos lá, loop, broadcast, conector vagabundo (acredite se quiser) etc.. tudo isso pode deixar sua rede instável e o pppoe desconecta mesmo, aumente o tempo do keepalive timeout do pppoe server para 180 e vê o que acontece ... agora se quer durmir em paz mude sua rede para roteada + vlan, já coloquei 750 online em rede bridge e te digo, é um erro, mas quando começamos acontece .... hoje tenho 16 rb's espalhadas, cada cliente autentica na rb mais próxima, enlaces e painéis isolados por vlan + roteamento ospf, acabaram meus problemas, posso sair com a família e curtir um feriado como este por exemplo ...

----------


## edmilson2709

> Veja se a licença mikrotik suporta a quantidade de tuneis pppoe que tem conectados.


Licença lvl 6, então sim, aguenta.

----------


## edmilson2709

> vamos lá, loop, broadcast, conector vagabundo (acredite se quiser) etc.. tudo isso pode deixar sua rede instável e o pppoe desconecta mesmo, aumente o tempo do keepalive timeout do pppoe server para 180 e vê o que acontece ... agora se quer durmir em paz mude sua rede para roteada + vlan, já coloquei 750 online em rede bridge e te digo, é um erro, mas quando começamos acontece .... hoje tenho 16 rb's espalhadas, cada cliente autentica na rb mais próxima, enlaces e painéis isolados por vlan + roteamento ospf, acabaram meus problemas, posso sair com a família e curtir um feriado como este por exemplo ...


So que o que vem é o seguinte, como ja havia falado lá em cima, mudei a parte da rede que vai para as 4 divisas, e até mesmo, pessoas nesta nova rede, a rede GIGA, estão caindo da mesma forma! Será que algum conector em algum local deu problema e está dando todo esse problema na rede? Pelo menos na nova rede GIGA duvido muito que seja levando em conta que faz menos de 5 semanas que fiz esta mudança ...

----------


## edmilson2709

> Edmilson, não é que o tópico tenha mudado de rumo... fui revisar e o assunto continuou o mesmo, "desconexão de pppoe".
> O que aconteceu é que mais pessoas entraram relatando o mesmo problema... Para você ver, o assunto é mais comum do que se pensa..
> 
> E como sempre as "dicas" aparecem de todo lado...
> 
> Eu me reportei lá a uma questão interessante. No seu caso está acontecendo com rede cabeada.... isto já elimina as "dicas" relacionadas com wireless e comprova que o problema é mais abrangente...
> Com isso eu penso que seja somente dentro do servidor pppoe mas não configuração, pois o problema ocorre de forma aleatória... Se fosse configuração do servidor pppoe como explicar que num cliente desconecta e no vizinho que está no mesmo cabo não desconecta?
> 
> No nosso caso quem configurou o PPPoe foi uma pessoa experiente em Mikrotik acostumada a dar suporte pelo país inteiro. 
> ...


É, realmente, um amigo meu me aconselhou à fazer o seguinte, desfazer a bridge, retirar o HOTSPOT por completo, criar varios servers de PPPOE, cada 1 para 1 porta e colocar na lista ARP os MAC/IP das pessoas que pegam no celular. Fiz o teste, coloquei meu notebook direto na RB, retirei a porta da bridge, amarrei o IP/MAC no ARP e em DHCP SERVER também. Mudei na porta o ARP para reply-only, funcionou a internet, se eu desativasse no ARP ele bloqueava e a pessoa não navegava, se eu deixar desta forma, terei que fazer isto para todo mundo que for usar, amarrar o IP/MAC no ARP(isto é o de menos, já possuo tudo em mãos, dos atuais.) Creio que será cerca de 10 pessoas. Não fiz o teste do seguinte, se eu não amarrar o MAC/IP, ele vai aparecer no ARP, disto eu já sei, porém, ele vai ter acesso a internet? No caso, vai usar de graça? Se estiver errando em algo teriam como me corrigir? Só quero fazer o seguinte, retirar o HOTSPOT, deixar as pessoas que utilizam no celular, liberadas, com internet, porém com controle de banda sendo feito no DHCP SERVER sem necessitar de autenticação, somente os que eu autorizar, podendo simplesmente bloquear eles com o apertar de um botão.

----------


## edmilson2709

> semana passada na rede de um amigo começou dar isso tbm, só que é wireless, ubnt, foi feita a att pra 5.6.5, resolveu voltando fazendo um downgrade na rocket


Em meu caso, acontece tanto no WIRELESS quanto no cabo, o que é muito estranho, me levando a crer que meu chefe está correto e tem alguma confiuração por trás disto tudo.

----------


## edmilson2709

> vamos lá, loop, broadcast, conector vagabundo (acredite se quiser) etc.. tudo isso pode deixar sua rede instável e o pppoe desconecta mesmo, aumente o tempo do keepalive timeout do pppoe server para 180 e vê o que acontece ... agora se quer durmir em paz mude sua rede para roteada + vlan, já coloquei 750 online em rede bridge e te digo, é um erro, mas quando começamos acontece .... hoje tenho 16 rb's espalhadas, cada cliente autentica na rb mais próxima, enlaces e painéis isolados por vlan + roteamento ospf, acabaram meus problemas, posso sair com a família e curtir um feriado como este por exemplo ...


Loop não sei se entra aqui, pois já tive a sorte assim digamos de presenciar um feito por mim mesmo, durante a troca da rede 10/100 para a rede 10/100/1000 coloquei o antigo cabo junto ao novo cabo no mesmo switch, travou a rede por completo, travou até no meu PC que fica bem dizer colado na RB, só percebi após um tempo tal coisa. Broadcast, o que seria isto? Rede não suportando o trafego total? Conector vagabundo, bem ... pode até ser, só que como já lhe falei, até mesmo clientes na nova rede são derrubados, não faz nem 5 semanas que mudei tudo, fiação, switch's e conectores, mesmo na antiga rede tinha tais desconexões, o que me aconselha, olhar de poste em poste para ver se tem algo de errado com algum switch? Só que para fazer isto seria na sorte, pois aqui acontece o seguinte, não tem hora, não tem local, pode acontecer aqui agora e em outro bairro pode funcionar, deslogar 100 pessoas em um momento e em outro só 20.

----------


## 1929

> Em meu caso, acontece tanto no WIRELESS quanto no cabo, o que é muito estranho, me levando a crer que meu chefe está correto e tem alguma confiuração por trás disto tudo.


Então, com este "dado concreto" como diria um determinado ,dá para ver que o problema não é wireless. Desta forma já vai eliminando dicas relacionadas...a famosa instabilidade que é comum no wireless. A meu ver só sobrou o servidor Pppoe... e se para uns está redondinho e para outros não, principalmente nestes 10 clientes, o problema não é configuraçao do servidor pppoe. 
E se voltar a atençao para estes 10 clientes, o que eles tem lá que seja diferente dos que estão 100%?

----------


## engrobsonsouza

Também passo pelo mesmo problema.

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

monitora se no momento que começa a desconectar, tem algum cliente com pacotes tx ou rx alto demais ...

----------


## edmilson2709

> Então, com este "dado concreto" como diria um determinado ,dá para ver que o problema não é wireless. Desta forma já vai eliminando dicas relacionadas...a famosa instabilidade que é comum no wireless. A meu ver só sobrou o servidor Pppoe... e se para uns está redondinho e para outros não, principalmente nestes 10 clientes, o problema não é configuraçao do servidor pppoe. 
> E se voltar a atençao para estes 10 clientes, o que eles tem lá que seja diferente dos que estão 100%?


Estes 10 clientes utilizam de outro cabeamento, separado do da rede principal.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Cara eu desconfio que seja problema no kernel que não roda 100% ainda nas CCRs, 
Um serviço como este tem que ser o nucleo totalmente estável para não haver erros, porque você acha que nas RBs1100 não da problemas

----------


## netonline

> cara eu desconfio que seja problema no kernel que não roda 100% ainda nas ccrs, 
> um serviço como este tem que ser o nucleo totalmente estável para não haver erros, porque você acha que nas rbs1100 não da problemas


discordo plenamente as ccrs estão dando conta do recado para que foi designada, agora as vezes falta o tecnico que configura ela, saber o que esta fazendo e saber dimensionar a caixa, hoje por exemplo tenho 4 ccr 1036 8g 4s rodando em torno de um pouco mais de 100o clientes passando em torno de uns 300m cada, no começo só fiz configurar e botar pra rodar, só vivia travando, mas parei, sentei parei para reconfigurar e mudar o que tava errado e ta rodando de boa agora, num dá nem 10% da cpu usada.

----------


## netonline

Cara verifica se na hora que desconecta os clientes nenhum dos núcleos da sua ccr ta em 100%, se poder também acaba com esse hotspot, hotspot ficou para local pequeno tipo uma pousada, e nada de bridge isso tira o sono de tecnico, e verifica se ta tendo perca de pacotes !!!!!

----------


## 1929

> Cara eu desconfio que seja problema no kernel que não roda 100% ainda nas CCRs, 
> Um serviço como este tem que ser o nucleo totalmente estável para não haver erros, porque você acha que nas RBs1100 não da problemas


Aí sim eu acredito que o problema possa estar... É aquilo que eu disse antes... será que o servidor pppoe é realmente estável na RB utilizada?





> Estes 10 clientes utilizam de outro cabeamento, separado do da rede principal.


Mas você disse que num assinante cai e no vizinho que usa a mesma estrutura não cai. É baseado nesta declaração que eu me baseei para dizer que o problema não seria instabilidade na rede mas sim no servidor.

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, pode parecer bobagem, mas se usar radius e estiver com interim-update, se o radius não suportar a carga de atualização o pppoe derruba o cliente, já passei por isso, caso não use radius, esquece a dica. Vejo que o problema do mikrotik é a falta de logs detalhados, é um saco, deve ser por isso que nem uso mais, hehe, hoje administro ao todo mais de 50k de conexoes pppoes de todos os meus clientes, tudo através de Debian + Accel-PPP, já cheguei a ter 3k de conexões em apenas um servidor com 5% de processador usado, huahushsau, parece mentira, mas funciona.

----------


## gregorypv

Minha rede é toda cabeada também e tenho o mesmo problema. Uma hipótese que eu tenho é que seja oscilação na rede elétrica. Como tenho muitos switchs espalhados uns estão em uma fase e outros em outra. Mas ainda estou verificando. Pode ser problema no kernel da RB mesmo. Eu troquei de RB. Tinha uma 750 que chegava a 90% de cpu (achava que poderia ser isso) agora estou com 1016-12g e acontece a mesma coisa. Desconecta e conecta as vezes na mesma fração de segundos.
Um colega disse que pode ser até um conector. E isso é a pura verdade. Eu pensei em comprar um certificador de cabo,mas é muito caro. Eu não tenho tantos clientes assim pra bancar um certificador de 12 mil reais.Esse certificador pega o conector fora do padrão. Isso é show de bola! Mas quem fatura alto e visa na qualidade deveria homologar toda instalação com um desse.
Eu pretendo tirar o PPPoE por causa desse problema,mas antes vou instalar o zabbix e monitorar os roteadores do cliente(disponibilidade e banda) pra ter mais dados antes de fazer uma mudança dessa.

----------


## azul

Olá aqui estava assim em 4 clientes que saia d ponto, após era um cliente com cabo só fechando em 10 MBps , troque o cabo e ficou normal.

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## gregorypv

> Olá aqui estava assim em 4 clientes que saia d ponto, após era um cliente com cabo só fechando em 10 MBps , troque o cabo e ficou normal.
> 
> Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App


Acontece que usuários "aleatórios" em redes e interfaces diferentes apresentam essa desconexão do nada. Se for um problema de L2 em um enlace isso não deveria propagar para outra interface pelo menos em teoria.

No meu mk tem a opção de registrar no log algumas regras coisas que a rb750 não faz ou faz de uma forma diferente e eu não sei. enfim...

Eu criei uma regra que não permite mais uma rede se comunicar com a outra e mandei exibir no log...porra percebi que tem muitos clientes tentando acessar redes de outros clientes e isso pode sobrecarregar o enlace e conseqüentemente impedir os ack da conexão PPPoE e acabar fechando a conexão. Ainda é uma hipótese. Esse tráfego na rede eu acredito que seja vírus spyware,etc. Estou observando o comportamento com o novo bloqueio pra ver.
Imagine diversas dessas solicitações por segundo:
19:18:34 firewall,info forward: in:<pppoe-helio> out:ether1, proto UDP, 10.0.34.52:26343->192.168.1.1:53, len 66

É um trafego considerável.

----------


## rafaelplis

> Olá a todos do fórum, criei este novo tópico pois o outro entraram em um assunto completamente diferente do que foi apresentado tendo um tópico sem rumo, decidi fecha-lo por motivos óbvios. Bem, é o seguinte, estou com um "pepino" em minha rede. Irei apresentar a faca e o queijo logo abaixo:
> 
> Problema: Os usuários do meu PPPOE deslogam em locais aleatórios em qualquer horário do dia sem ter nenhum tipo de aviso, por exemplo, está tudo funcionando agora na casa de CLIENTE, do nada para tudo lá, na casa de CLIENTE2 que é vizinho do primeiro individuo continua com internet e ele aparece logado e funcionando. No WIFI ocorre o mesmo(somente em 2 AP's enquanto os outros funcionam 2 funcionam normalmente). Ocorre também do PPPOE cair para 100 pessoas de uma direção mas algumas desta mesma direção continuam logados no PPPOE. O erro que ocorre é <pppoe-FULANO>: terminating... -peer is not responding, logo em seguida ele é deslogado e reloga após um curto periodo de tempo. Algumas vezes também ocorre o seguinte erro: PPPoE connection from (MAC) was already active - closing previous one.
> 
> Topologia: CCR 1009, nela está configurada uma bridge com todas as portas, nesta bridge utilizo HOTSPOT e PPPOE juntos, mudando somente o POOL de ambos os protocolos, sendo HOTSPOT 192.168.10.X à 192.168.11.254 e PPPOE 192.168.12.X à 192.168.13.254. Tenho cerca de 245 usuários nela com velocidades mistas, de 2MB até 8MB. Desta RB está saindo um cabo que leva para cerca de 90% da rede a internet em ambos protocolos (HOTSPOT e PPPOE). De um tempo para cá migrei toda a rede para PPPOE devido a problema com alguns clientes digamos, "reinões", que colocam o famigerado cabinho na porta LAN de seu roteador deixando assim a rede com DHCP e para evitar tal problema, preferi mudar para PPPOE pois soube que neste protocolo não acontece isto, dito e feito, fui aos poucos passando de casa em casa e mudei tudo por assim dizer, restando cerca de 11 no HOTSPOT.
> 
> Informações adicionais: até um tempo atrás, mudei a rede principal para GIGABIT, trocando switch's, cabos e caixas até onde ocorre a divisa entre 4 direções, 1 para outro bairro, outra para uma grota, e os outros 2 para outros bairros. Não subdividi a rede por conta da distancia entre tais pontos já que não moro em um ponto estratégico por assim dizer. Proximo da onde eu moro tenho alguns poucos clientes, cerca de 9 e estes 9 pegam bem dizer diretamente da RB e não ocorre este problema neles, pelo menos não que eu tenha percebido.
> 
> Tentativas de solucionamento: meu chefe diz que pode ser configuração, já mexi de cima abaixo, para esquerda e para direita na aba de PPP, mudei MTU, MRU, KEEP ALIVE TIMEOUT porém sem sucesso. Continuou o mesmo problema. Chegamos até mesmo a trocar a RB, que antes era uma 1100AHX2 colocamos a CCR1009 e mesmo assim nada. Já atualizei também o MK da mesma para a mais recente, 6.35.2, problema persiste ...
> ...





Amigo Achou o problema, vou citar algumas experiencia com PPPOE, 

Em um dos caso um setor inteiro não conectava com PPPOE, Troquei o Switch e Resolveu. 

Em outra hipótese tive que Trocar a CCR na hora da compra não me atentei a Memoria RAM, que era integrada Resultado o Concentrador estava com gargalo de memoria e eu não poderia Trocar a memoria tive que Trocar a CCR.

Em uma Outra situação o Meu Switch não estava aguentando, tive que colocar um Gerenciável, ele fica logo na borda da CCR onde Tem a Distribuição para os outros setores, hoje tenho vários Switch Gerenciáveis com portas Isoladas entre elas, o Tal BroadCast pode matar uma rede

----------


## gregorypv

> Amigo Achou o problema, vou citar algumas experiencia com PPPOE, 
> 
> Em um dos caso um setor inteiro não conectava com PPPOE, Troquei o Switch e Resolveu. 
> 
> Em outra hipótese tive que Trocar a CCR na hora da compra não me atentei a Memoria RAM, que era integrada Resultado o Concentrador estava com gargalo de memoria e eu não poderia Trocar a memoria tive que Trocar a CCR.
> 
> Em uma Outra situação o Meu Switch não estava aguentando, tive que colocar um Gerenciável, ele fica logo na borda da CCR onde Tem a Distribuição para os outros setores, hoje tenho vários Switch Gerenciáveis com portas Isoladas entre elas, o Tal BroadCast pode matar uma rede



As vezes eu tenho a impressão que qnd resolvem não voltam pra dizer a solução.

----------


## djpicapau

Estou a 3 semanas com esse problema e ainda nao achei solução. Minha rede é cabeada mikrotik. Implantei vlan... mas as desconexoes persistem. 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## engrobsonsouza

Problema ocorre normalmente com os mesmos clientes?

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Não, aleatório. Tenho 4 RBs, em locais diferentes no bairro e todas dando o mesmo problema. Estava usando versao 6.37.1. Fiz downgrade para 6.32.4 mas tmb não resolveu. 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## engrobsonsouza

Notou se tem algo a ver com a marca dos roteadores? Já tive problemas aqui e só resolveu trocando roteador.

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Tenho uma Rb 750GL, 2 RBs 750 hEx lite e 1 Rb 3011.

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## engrobsonsouza

Eu digo roteador do cliente.

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Aaaahh entendi. Pode ser que tenha haver. Recemente passamos a trabalhar com o tp-link TL-WR720N. Mais ou menos o tempo que deu esse problema. 

Porém tenho clientes que usam pppoe direto no computador e tmb dá " peer not responding ". Mas sua sugestão traz uma luz... pode ser que o problema esteja aí! [emoji189] [emoji106] 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## engrobsonsouza

Justamente esses tp link aí que tive problemas kkk. Teste o modelo Slim da Intelbras.

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Caraca sério! Tp-link, modelos diferentes? Ou todos o mesmo modelo? O problema que vc teve foi semelhante ao meu? 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## engrobsonsouza

Digo esse modelo aí. Mas pode ter sido coincidência. Teste um modelo da Intelbras em algum cliente e veja de resolve. 

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Tenho muitos clientes com esse modelo... creio que terei que trocar todos se for esse roteador gerando o problema. 

Sendo que tenho clientes que que não têm essa marca e tmb caem, inclusive quemnão usa roteador. Será que o fato de ter esse tp-link na rede, derruba tmb outros clientes? Mesmo que eu nao trabalhe com DHCP e o pppoe gere um /32 ?

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## engrobsonsouza

Acho que não. Quais roteadores você usa aí?

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

É bem variado pois alguns clientes compram por contra própri. Outros compraram comigo. As marcas que trabalho geralmente são Multilaser, tp-link e Intelbras.

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## andrecarlim

Quantos clientes você tem por concentrador?

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Na Rb 3011 tenho uns 130, essa Rb tem processador 1.4 e 1Gb de ram.

1 Rb 750 hEx tem uns 95, outra tem uns 10 e a Rb 750GL tem uns 40.... no caso de quantidade, acho que só a que ta com 95 que processando alto... 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Na Rb 3011 tenho uns 130, essa Rb tem processador 1.4 e 1Gb de ram.
> 
> 1 Rb 750 hEx tem uns 95, outra tem uns 10 e a Rb 750GL tem uns 40.... no caso de quantidade, acho que só a que ta com 95 que processando alto... 
> 
> Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App


Este tipo de ocorrência tem sido bem comum os relatos. E normalmente as explicações recaem sobre a instabilidade da rede wireless. Mas com as informações que você citou, como Aleatório, rede a cabo, clientes com roteador e clientes com pppoe direto no pc, dá para a gente desconfiar que o problema não seja na rede em si, mas que seja algo provocado pelo firmware do concentrador.
Faz tempo que eu desconfio de instabilidade no pppoe do Mikrotik em suas várias versões.
Já tentei usar e desisti do pppoe. Na época me diziam que era energia, cabo e outras mil coisas como Mtu etc.

----------


## engrobsonsouza

> Este tipo de ocorrência tem sido bem comum os relatos. E normalmente as explicações recaem sobre a instabilidade da rede wireless. Mas com as informações que você citou, como Aleatório, rede a cabo, clientes com roteador e clientes com pppoe direto no pc, dá para a gente desconfiar que o problema não seja na rede em si, mas que seja algo provocado pelo firmware do concentrador.
> Faz tempo que eu desconfio de instabilidade no pppoe do Mikrotik em suas várias versões.
> Já tentei usar e desisti do pppoe. Na época me diziam que era energia, cabo e outras mil coisas como Mtu etc.


E o que dizer de uma rede toda wireless rodando pppoe sem nenhum cliente cair? Todos os clientes usam sxt lite 5 rses

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Minha rede deu uma melhorada. O que fiz? 

Separei minhas RBs por Vlan. Uma Vlan separada tmb pro meus PTPs. Padronizei os MTUs em 1480. O Change TPC MSS no profile do mikrotik em yes. Keepalive Time out em 20. Aumentei o número de fontes alimentadoras de Rede altenada para contínua na rede cabeada (para eliminar a dúvida se a energia estava gargalada pela quantidade de switchs, pois não cheguei a fazer medição em horário de pico) e fiz um vídeo e mandei para os clientes informando como os cabos devem estar ligados no roteador, pois houve um episódio que um cliente fechou loop na rede colocando um patch cord da porta lan pra wan.... esse último, se foi o motivo do problema, .... pode ser que nunca venha a saber... mas as desconexoes reduziram 95% os outros 5% estou considerando clientes sem Roteador ou que os desligam quando nao estao usando. Continuo monitorando.

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Minha rede deu uma melhorada. O que fiz? 
> 
> Separei minhas RBs por Vlan. Uma Vlan separada tmb pro meus PTPs. Padronizei os MTUs em 1480. O Change TPC MSS no profile do mikrotik em yes. Keepalive Time out em 20. Aumentei o número de fontes alimentadoras de Rede altenada para contínua na rede cabeada (para eliminar a dúvida se a energia estava gargalada pela quantidade de switchs, pois não cheguei a fazer medição em horário de pico) e fiz um vídeo e mandei para os clientes informando como os cabos devem estar ligados no roteador, pois houve um episódio que um cliente fechou loop na rede colocando um patch cord da porta lan pra wan.... esse último, se foi o motivo do problema, .... pode ser que nunca venha a saber... mas as desconexoes reduziram 95% os outros 5% estou considerando clientes sem Roteador ou que os desligam quando nao estao usando. Continuo monitorando.
> 
> Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App


Mexeu em muita coisa ao mesmo tempo e agora fica difícil saber o que realmente ajudou. Mas creio que com as Vlan é que foi a principal mudança. 
Agora quanto a cliente desligar, daí a desconexão é normal. Só preocupa aqueles que desconectam e voltam.




> E o que dizer de uma rede toda wireless rodando pppoe sem nenhum cliente cair? Todos os clientes usam sxt lite 5 rses
> 
> Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App


Então, é isso que eu imagino. Se tem clientes com wireless caindo e outros não. E o mesmo com quem tem só a cabo, dá a entender que o problema não é na rede em si, mas no concentrador mikrotik. Se é problema no firmware, configuração ou qualidade dos componentes do concentrador, só cercando o problema e mexendo uma coisa de cada vez.

----------


## gregorypv

> Estou a 3 semanas com esse problema e ainda nao achei solução. Minha rede é cabeada mikrotik. Implantei vlan... mas as desconexoes persistem. 
> 
> Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App


Apesar das mudanças ainda não tenho uma informação concreta. Mas 2 clientes que sempre caiam na mesma hora eu descobri que é o mesma marca e tipo de equipamento. O curioso é que estão em redes diferentes e não tem comunicação entre eles.

----------


## djpicapau

> Apesar das mudanças ainda não tenho uma informação concreta. Mas 2 clientes que sempre caiam na mesma hora eu descobri que é o mesma marca e tipo de equipamento. O curioso é que estão em redes diferentes e não tem comunicação entre eles.


Qual a marca e modelo do roteador?

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Apesar das mudanças ainda não tenho uma informação concreta. Mas 2 clientes que sempre caiam na mesma hora eu descobri que é o mesma marca e tipo de equipamento. O curioso é que estão em redes diferentes e não tem comunicação entre eles.


Eu imagino que não tenha nada a ver com a marca, já que os dois estão em redes diferentes. Alguma coisa no servidor é que deve causar isso. Não afirmo, mas tenho forte desconfiança que seja por aí. Senão não deslogavam ao mesmo tempo

----------


## gregorypv

> Infelizmente temos alguns pontos da rede que não dá pra resolver o problema de desconexão de clientes PPPoE. 
> 
> Noutra rede que uso somente IP fixo nos clientes, 0% de problemas. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Eu pretendo fazer isso em breve. Tenho poucos usuários e não tem ninguém reclamando. Eu só queria ver todo mundo estável pra ficar sossegado. 

Enviado via SM-N920G usando UnderLinux App

----------


## awswallace

Eu tbm aqui com o mesmo problema o engraçado que antes de cair o ping esta baixo..

----------


## helio22

parceiro com relação a aumentar o tempo do keepalive timeout do pppoe server para 180 o MTU qual seria o mais indicado???

----------


## andrecarlim

Bom... Keepalive e MTU não tem relação nenhuma, só fazem parte de parâmetros de configuração do PPPoE. Contudo em meus clientes que ainda usam Mikrotik eu configuro 60 segundos de keepalive, e quanto ao MTU, é algo muito relativo, tem que fazer testes com tamanhos diferentes de pacotes para ver em que ponto vai começar a fragmentar os pacotes... Mas como regra geral para via rádio é bom deixar, no máximo, 1480, e para conexões a cabo ou fibra pode-se usar 1492. Recomendo que os amigos procurem algum material sobre PPPoE/redes para ter uma visão mais ampla sobre o assunto, ao invés de fazer perguntas sem sentido... Como o amigo na pergunta anterior fez, por exemplo, para um carro 2.0 turbo quantas rodas são necessárias... De modo geral serão sempre 4 rodas, desde 1.0 até 16.4 (Veyron)... Fica a dica, não faça pergunta ruim!

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Danieltecnet

1-problema tipico do mk isso sempre acontece principalmente em redes bridges por isso bom usar o servidor em uma unica porta da rb e depois do core por um switch pra fazer isolamento de portas isso evita os loops e o alto numero de requisições de broadcast na rede. 
2-tbm pode sigmenta a rede por vlans só que nesse caso ficaria um servidor pppoe em cima de cada vlan. por isso acho melhor 1

----------


## z4gors

Olá amigo,
Eu estava com o mesmo problema de desconexão de pppoe na rede cabeada. Ontem instalei um Cisco 2950 e nele criei vlans, na RB criei uma vlan para cada conexão pppoe e no momento parece que parou o problema. Estou acompanhando se vai dar novamente ou não. Nos 2 clientes que tenho, um deles usa um Tp-link e outro usa um INTELBRAS.

----------


## gregorypv

> Olá amigo,
> Eu estava com o mesmo problema de desconexão de pppoe na rede cabeada. Ontem instalei um Cisco 2950 e nele criei vlans, na RB criei uma vlan para cada conexão pppoe e no momento parece que parou o problema. Estou acompanhando se vai dar novamente ou não. Nos 2 clientes que tenho, um deles usa um Tp-link e outro usa um INTELBRAS.


E aí amigo....parou mesmo?

Enviado via SM-N920G usando UnderLinux App

----------


## z4gors

Opa,
Eu estava acompanhando o andamento das conexões, e percebi que no usuário rosa havia caído o pppoe, ai deixei passar... No outro dia fui ver as logs da RB e vi que o pppoe dela não estava ativo, então fui na casa da mesma e vi que o roteador estava desligado. Concluindo, muitas das vezes pensamos que é alguma problema de configuração ou cabeamento que também não deve ser desconsiderado, mas também o usuário apenas desliga o roteador para utilizar a tomada para outras coisas, ou por questão de motivos pessoais. 
No outro cliente a conexão estava ativa a 17 dias, quando também houve uma queda na conexão pppoe dele, liguei de imediato para o mesmo e ele me disse que tinha desligado o roteador, porque a mulher dele estava usando a tomada para ligar o aspirador de pó.
Tirando isso as conexões seguem estáveis, claro que criar vlans solucionou os meus problemas, o seu pode ser outra questão, fica mais por mostrar que havia o problema e como ele foi solucionado. Abraços!

----------


## gregorypv

> Opa,
> Eu estava acompanhando o andamento das conexões, e percebi que no usuário rosa havia caído o pppoe, ai deixei passar... No outro dia fui ver as logs da RB e vi que o pppoe dela não estava ativo, então fui na casa da mesma e vi que o roteador estava desligado. Concluindo, muitas das vezes pensamos que é alguma problema de configuração ou cabeamento que também não deve ser desconsiderado, mas também o usuário apenas desliga o roteador para utilizar a tomada para outras coisas, ou por questão de motivos pessoais. 
> No outro cliente a conexão estava ativa a 17 dias, quando também houve uma queda na conexão pppoe dele, liguei de imediato para o mesmo e ele me disse que tinha desligado o roteador, porque a mulher dele estava usando a tomada para ligar o aspirador de pó.
> Tirando isso as conexões seguem estáveis, claro que criar vlans solucionou os meus problemas, o seu pode ser outra questão, fica mais por mostrar que havia o problema e como ele foi solucionado. Abraços!


Mas a questão que citamos e a desconexão e conexão em seguida. Questão de segundos.


Enviado via SM-N920G usando UnderLinux App

----------


## marcelocolider

Amigo pode ser o problema do ping, cliente q utiliza 100% da banda o ping da perca, e desconecta, crie uma regra no mangle chain postroute protocol icmp action= mark packet.. controle de ping e depois ka em queue simple crie uma regra com essa marca de pacotes 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Descentraliza a rede coloca os clientes para autenticar no pop assim não vai sobrecarregar nenhum equipamento. Só pelo fato também que os túneis pppoe não passar pelos enlaces ajuda

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## xazamkim

Qual foi a solução?

----------


## gregorypv

> Qual foi a solução?


Sem solução ainda. Mas eu acredito que o problema está na camada de enlace.

----------


## brunocemeru

Olá srs.
Como os amigos de cima também estou com problemas de quedas.
Quando montei a rede utp já sabia das dificuldades,então menpreparei psicologicamente e tecnicamente fiz o possível.
Cada porta da rb sai em direção única,quando para somente uma saída na porta é responsável.Cada porta tem seu server pppoe.Quando dá problemas fica fácil identificar defeitos.
Porém fica fácil identificar mas certos defeitos continuam complicados de resolver.
Meu problema é que em certos momentos do dia certos clientes passam a perder comunicação com o server,perde pacotes e com isso há quedas.Normalmente este problema se dá pela noite.Ou seja,um m.. pois já efetuei troca de switch,conectores,cabos e etc.Porém na hora e funciona e posteriormente vem apresentar o defeito.
Já testei os cabos e troquei os switches.Na porta só tem o server pppoe,o problema se dá de um trecho em diante.Teoricamente seria fácil resolver mas o problema é aleatório.
Perguntas.
Cabos de má qualidade podem causar perdas de pacotes e quedas ?
Sei da recomendação.Mas funciona em grande parte do dia.Cabo passando próximo a rede Elétrica pode vir a apresentar estes problemas ?
Enfim.Quem puder ajudar fico grato.

----------


## engrobsonsouza

> Este tipo de ocorrência tem sido bem comum os relatos. E normalmente as explicações recaem sobre a instabilidade da rede wireless. Mas com as informações que você citou, como Aleatório, rede a cabo, clientes com roteador e clientes com pppoe direto no pc, dá para a gente desconfiar que o problema não seja na rede em si, mas que seja algo provocado pelo firmware do concentrador.
> Faz tempo que eu desconfio de instabilidade no pppoe do Mikrotik em suas várias versões.
> Já tentei usar e desisti do pppoe. Na época me diziam que era energia, cabo e outras mil coisas como Mtu etc.


E o que dizer de uma rede toda wireless rodando pppoe sem nenhum cliente cair? Todos os clientes usam sxt lite 5 rses

Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Minha rede deu uma melhorada. O que fiz? 

Separei minhas RBs por Vlan. Uma Vlan separada tmb pro meus PTPs. Padronizei os MTUs em 1480. O Change TPC MSS no profile do mikrotik em yes. Keepalive Time out em 20. Aumentei o número de fontes alimentadoras de Rede altenada para contínua na rede cabeada (para eliminar a dúvida se a energia estava gargalada pela quantidade de switchs, pois não cheguei a fazer medição em horário de pico) e fiz um vídeo e mandei para os clientes informando como os cabos devem estar ligados no roteador, pois houve um episódio que um cliente fechou loop na rede colocando um patch cord da porta lan pra wan.... esse último, se foi o motivo do problema, .... pode ser que nunca venha a saber... mas as desconexoes reduziram 95% os outros 5% estou considerando clientes sem Roteador ou que os desligam quando nao estao usando. Continuo monitorando.

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Minha rede deu uma melhorada. O que fiz? 
> 
> Separei minhas RBs por Vlan. Uma Vlan separada tmb pro meus PTPs. Padronizei os MTUs em 1480. O Change TPC MSS no profile do mikrotik em yes. Keepalive Time out em 20. Aumentei o número de fontes alimentadoras de Rede altenada para contínua na rede cabeada (para eliminar a dúvida se a energia estava gargalada pela quantidade de switchs, pois não cheguei a fazer medição em horário de pico) e fiz um vídeo e mandei para os clientes informando como os cabos devem estar ligados no roteador, pois houve um episódio que um cliente fechou loop na rede colocando um patch cord da porta lan pra wan.... esse último, se foi o motivo do problema, .... pode ser que nunca venha a saber... mas as desconexoes reduziram 95% os outros 5% estou considerando clientes sem Roteador ou que os desligam quando nao estao usando. Continuo monitorando.
> 
> Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App


Mexeu em muita coisa ao mesmo tempo e agora fica difícil saber o que realmente ajudou. Mas creio que com as Vlan é que foi a principal mudança. 
Agora quanto a cliente desligar, daí a desconexão é normal. Só preocupa aqueles que desconectam e voltam.




> E o que dizer de uma rede toda wireless rodando pppoe sem nenhum cliente cair? Todos os clientes usam sxt lite 5 rses
> 
> Enviado via D6633 usando UnderLinux App


Então, é isso que eu imagino. Se tem clientes com wireless caindo e outros não. E o mesmo com quem tem só a cabo, dá a entender que o problema não é na rede em si, mas no concentrador mikrotik. Se é problema no firmware, configuração ou qualidade dos componentes do concentrador, só cercando o problema e mexendo uma coisa de cada vez.

----------


## gregorypv

> Estou a 3 semanas com esse problema e ainda nao achei solução. Minha rede é cabeada mikrotik. Implantei vlan... mas as desconexoes persistem. 
> 
> Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App


Apesar das mudanças ainda não tenho uma informação concreta. Mas 2 clientes que sempre caiam na mesma hora eu descobri que é o mesma marca e tipo de equipamento. O curioso é que estão em redes diferentes e não tem comunicação entre eles.

----------


## djpicapau

> Apesar das mudanças ainda não tenho uma informação concreta. Mas 2 clientes que sempre caiam na mesma hora eu descobri que é o mesma marca e tipo de equipamento. O curioso é que estão em redes diferentes e não tem comunicação entre eles.


Qual a marca e modelo do roteador?

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Apesar das mudanças ainda não tenho uma informação concreta. Mas 2 clientes que sempre caiam na mesma hora eu descobri que é o mesma marca e tipo de equipamento. O curioso é que estão em redes diferentes e não tem comunicação entre eles.


Eu imagino que não tenha nada a ver com a marca, já que os dois estão em redes diferentes. Alguma coisa no servidor é que deve causar isso. Não afirmo, mas tenho forte desconfiança que seja por aí. Senão não deslogavam ao mesmo tempo

----------


## gregorypv

> Infelizmente temos alguns pontos da rede que não dá pra resolver o problema de desconexão de clientes PPPoE. 
> 
> Noutra rede que uso somente IP fixo nos clientes, 0% de problemas. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Eu pretendo fazer isso em breve. Tenho poucos usuários e não tem ninguém reclamando. Eu só queria ver todo mundo estável pra ficar sossegado. 

Enviado via SM-N920G usando UnderLinux App

----------


## awswallace

Eu tbm aqui com o mesmo problema o engraçado que antes de cair o ping esta baixo..

----------


## helio22

parceiro com relação a aumentar o tempo do keepalive timeout do pppoe server para 180 o MTU qual seria o mais indicado???

----------


## andrecarlim

Bom... Keepalive e MTU não tem relação nenhuma, só fazem parte de parâmetros de configuração do PPPoE. Contudo em meus clientes que ainda usam Mikrotik eu configuro 60 segundos de keepalive, e quanto ao MTU, é algo muito relativo, tem que fazer testes com tamanhos diferentes de pacotes para ver em que ponto vai começar a fragmentar os pacotes... Mas como regra geral para via rádio é bom deixar, no máximo, 1480, e para conexões a cabo ou fibra pode-se usar 1492. Recomendo que os amigos procurem algum material sobre PPPoE/redes para ter uma visão mais ampla sobre o assunto, ao invés de fazer perguntas sem sentido... Como o amigo na pergunta anterior fez, por exemplo, para um carro 2.0 turbo quantas rodas são necessárias... De modo geral serão sempre 4 rodas, desde 1.0 até 16.4 (Veyron)... Fica a dica, não faça pergunta ruim!

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Danieltecnet

1-problema tipico do mk isso sempre acontece principalmente em redes bridges por isso bom usar o servidor em uma unica porta da rb e depois do core por um switch pra fazer isolamento de portas isso evita os loops e o alto numero de requisições de broadcast na rede. 
2-tbm pode sigmenta a rede por vlans só que nesse caso ficaria um servidor pppoe em cima de cada vlan. por isso acho melhor 1

----------


## z4gors

Olá amigo,
Eu estava com o mesmo problema de desconexão de pppoe na rede cabeada. Ontem instalei um Cisco 2950 e nele criei vlans, na RB criei uma vlan para cada conexão pppoe e no momento parece que parou o problema. Estou acompanhando se vai dar novamente ou não. Nos 2 clientes que tenho, um deles usa um Tp-link e outro usa um INTELBRAS.

----------


## gregorypv

> Olá amigo,
> Eu estava com o mesmo problema de desconexão de pppoe na rede cabeada. Ontem instalei um Cisco 2950 e nele criei vlans, na RB criei uma vlan para cada conexão pppoe e no momento parece que parou o problema. Estou acompanhando se vai dar novamente ou não. Nos 2 clientes que tenho, um deles usa um Tp-link e outro usa um INTELBRAS.


E aí amigo....parou mesmo?

Enviado via SM-N920G usando UnderLinux App

----------


## z4gors

Opa,
Eu estava acompanhando o andamento das conexões, e percebi que no usuário rosa havia caído o pppoe, ai deixei passar... No outro dia fui ver as logs da RB e vi que o pppoe dela não estava ativo, então fui na casa da mesma e vi que o roteador estava desligado. Concluindo, muitas das vezes pensamos que é alguma problema de configuração ou cabeamento que também não deve ser desconsiderado, mas também o usuário apenas desliga o roteador para utilizar a tomada para outras coisas, ou por questão de motivos pessoais. 
No outro cliente a conexão estava ativa a 17 dias, quando também houve uma queda na conexão pppoe dele, liguei de imediato para o mesmo e ele me disse que tinha desligado o roteador, porque a mulher dele estava usando a tomada para ligar o aspirador de pó.
Tirando isso as conexões seguem estáveis, claro que criar vlans solucionou os meus problemas, o seu pode ser outra questão, fica mais por mostrar que havia o problema e como ele foi solucionado. Abraços!

----------


## gregorypv

> Opa,
> Eu estava acompanhando o andamento das conexões, e percebi que no usuário rosa havia caído o pppoe, ai deixei passar... No outro dia fui ver as logs da RB e vi que o pppoe dela não estava ativo, então fui na casa da mesma e vi que o roteador estava desligado. Concluindo, muitas das vezes pensamos que é alguma problema de configuração ou cabeamento que também não deve ser desconsiderado, mas também o usuário apenas desliga o roteador para utilizar a tomada para outras coisas, ou por questão de motivos pessoais. 
> No outro cliente a conexão estava ativa a 17 dias, quando também houve uma queda na conexão pppoe dele, liguei de imediato para o mesmo e ele me disse que tinha desligado o roteador, porque a mulher dele estava usando a tomada para ligar o aspirador de pó.
> Tirando isso as conexões seguem estáveis, claro que criar vlans solucionou os meus problemas, o seu pode ser outra questão, fica mais por mostrar que havia o problema e como ele foi solucionado. Abraços!


Mas a questão que citamos e a desconexão e conexão em seguida. Questão de segundos.


Enviado via SM-N920G usando UnderLinux App

----------


## marcelocolider

Amigo pode ser o problema do ping, cliente q utiliza 100% da banda o ping da perca, e desconecta, crie uma regra no mangle chain postroute protocol icmp action= mark packet.. controle de ping e depois ka em queue simple crie uma regra com essa marca de pacotes 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Descentraliza a rede coloca os clientes para autenticar no pop assim não vai sobrecarregar nenhum equipamento. Só pelo fato também que os túneis pppoe não passar pelos enlaces ajuda

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## xazamkim

Qual foi a solução?

----------


## gregorypv

> Qual foi a solução?


Sem solução ainda. Mas eu acredito que o problema está na camada de enlace.

----------


## brunocemeru

Olá srs.
Como os amigos de cima também estou com problemas de quedas.
Quando montei a rede utp já sabia das dificuldades,então menpreparei psicologicamente e tecnicamente fiz o possível.
Cada porta da rb sai em direção única,quando para somente uma saída na porta é responsável.Cada porta tem seu server pppoe.Quando dá problemas fica fácil identificar defeitos.
Porém fica fácil identificar mas certos defeitos continuam complicados de resolver.
Meu problema é que em certos momentos do dia certos clientes passam a perder comunicação com o server,perde pacotes e com isso há quedas.Normalmente este problema se dá pela noite.Ou seja,um m.. pois já efetuei troca de switch,conectores,cabos e etc.Porém na hora e funciona e posteriormente vem apresentar o defeito.
Já testei os cabos e troquei os switches.Na porta só tem o server pppoe,o problema se dá de um trecho em diante.Teoricamente seria fácil resolver mas o problema é aleatório.
Perguntas.
Cabos de má qualidade podem causar perdas de pacotes e quedas ?
Sei da recomendação.Mas funciona em grande parte do dia.Cabo passando próximo a rede Elétrica pode vir a apresentar estes problemas ?
Enfim.Quem puder ajudar fico grato.

----------

